# A place and a teacher in Portugal!



## finlandes (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to live in Portugal for 3-5 months (or longer The reason for that is to improve my portuguese language. I speak now some, at least I know quite a lot of words. I'm 54 y. old man and in good condition. (I do a lot of sports.) I'm allready retired. In Portugal I would like to find a place to live and a woman to talk with, age doesn't matter. I can spend max. 900 euros per month for my living costs. Can you help me in this matter?


----------



## finlandes (Jan 29, 2011)

finlandes said:


> Hi, I'd like to live in Portugal for 3-5 months (or longer The reason for that is to improve my portuguese language. I speak now some, at least I know quite a lot of words. I'm 54 y. old man and in good condition. (I do a lot of sports.) I'm allready retired. In Portugal I would like to find a place to live and a woman to talk with, age doesn't matter. I can spend max. 900 euros per month for my living costs. Can you help me in this matter?
> 
> 
> > So, if you know some portuguese speaking person who could rent a room I'll be very greatfull. Also, if you know a better forum to my matter, please, let me know.


----------

